# The New Look



## LovinLocks

Oh, oooh, ooh, look at the new banner.  It's quite cute.  Only thing missing . . . a curly haired sistah like myself


----------



## A_Christian

It is really cute!  I'm trying to learn how to navigate the new system now.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy

As soon as I logged on I was like, "OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

Me likey


----------



## Mimi22

Wowwwwwww...
i love it!!!!


----------



## PaperClip

Ooooohhhh.... nice to see the membership fee (and increase) is being well spent!

Nice... and thank you for keeping the board fresh!


----------



## somethingdifferent

THe LHCF site is pretty!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

I like it!


----------



## Sunrise

I like it but, wish they kept the option to change the colour of the forum.


----------



## ChikaChika

Looking good!


----------



## LikeNoOther

Sunrise said:


> I like it but, wish they kept the option to change the colour of the forum.



I've been searching for the option. Thanks for confirming for me. erplexed


----------



## apemay1969

I love the look.  Good job.


----------



## beverly

We are not finished upgrading, all the options will come back.


----------



## guudhair

Very nice!


----------



## Nonie

Sunrise said:


> I like it but, wish they kept the option to change the colour of the forum.



I was wondering about that and actually came on here to ask if anyone knew how to change the skin of the forum. I love the green that I first found when I joined LHCF. Can't stand this blue. 

ETA: Hi Bev  Just saw your post after posting my whine. Look forward to being able to go back to green.


----------



## Tee

beverly said:


> We are not finished upgrading, all the options will come back.


 That is good news!


----------



## ravenmerlita

Ooooohhhh... How cute.


----------



## seraphim712

LHCF had a new hair style


----------



## PinkPeony

Profile comments and friends list are back up


----------



## almondjoi85

very cute new look... I'm guessing the side will be used for ads?


----------



## mezzogirl

I like the new look.  I thought I clicked on the wrong website at first. It's a fresh look.


----------



## Sunrise

Nonie said:


> I was wondering about that and actually came on here to ask if anyone knew how to change the skin of the forum. I love the green that I first found when I joined LHCF. Can't stand this blue.
> 
> ETA: Hi Bev  Just saw your post after posting my whine. Look forward to being able to go back to green.



YES!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Soon as I saw it, I said Wow! it's really nice


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Oh MY GOODNESS!!!!!  The new sign is so nice!!!!!  Very refreshing changes...


----------



## Phoenix14

Love it! I just wish there was a box on the bottom to reply without having to click to another page. That said great job mods and niko!


----------



## Determined22

Wow!  I like the new look, I'm gonna have to go explore now.


----------



## springbreeze

i luv the new look!!!!!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth

*Yes, so cute...I was a little taken aback..thought I was at the wrong site!*


----------



## sereia

Sunrise said:


> I like it but, wish they kept the option to change the colour of the forum.



Funny, the new color was my personal choice before!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

WOW! Is all I have to say. WOW!


----------



## Miz_Complexity

The power and sky blue looks great ... I love the women on the banner how cute.......


----------



## brooklyngal73

I said the same thing! 

Cute look....



ajoyfuljoy said:


> *As soon as I logged on I was like, "OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"*
> 
> Me likey


----------



## Lexib

Perrrrty!! From now onwhenever I log on  I can pretend the darker skinned sister on the left is me


----------



## BrooklynSouth

beverly said:


> We are not finished upgrading, _*all the options*_ will come back.


 

*Including attachments? I still have not learned 100% to make photobucket bring my photos here.*


----------



## A.Marie

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ronda123

I love the new look!!!  Too cute!!!


----------



## VelvetRain

Wow I am impressed. I was gone for a few days and come back and didn't recognize this place. Thought I logged onto the wrong board. Seeing the notifications made me nervous. I was thinking what the hell did I do wrong already


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Yea the new look is nice.


----------



## Blessed_Angel

I love the new banner. But I wish the page would go back to taking up more space on my screen though. The LHCF screen seems soo small now, even the pics I view are smaller. 

Bev, can that be adjusted again? 

And what is the thanke for in the posts? That sounds interesting? 

And will we no longer see when posts have been edited (like it used to note at the bottom of an edited post? 

TIA


----------



## Naemone

Nice. 

One question where is the sista with the beautiful, full, big fro


----------



## Naemone

Nice. 

One question where is the sista with the beautiful, full, big fro ?


----------



## Blessed_Angel

I love the new banner. But I wish the page would go back to taking up more space on my screen though. The LHCF screen seems soo small now, even the pics I view are smaller. 

Bev, can that be adjusted again? 

And what is the thanke for in the posts? That sounds interesting? 

And will we no longer see when posts have been edited (like it used to note at the bottom of an edited post? 

It would also be nice if we could edit polls and titles of threads. 

TIA


----------



## Naemone

Nice. 

One question where is the sista with the beautiful, full, big fro?


----------



## Cien

I like it! 

I'm trying to figure things out.....but the board is really cute! I'm missing the 'stuff' on the left side of the board, and how wide the board was before--but everything seems so clear and crisp! 

Change is good---I'll get used to it! Looks like we have a few more smilies also!

Way to go Mods!!!!! :sweet:

Come out Nikos and get your kiss!!


----------



## ricochet

The new banner is beautiful!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

NVM.......


----------



## SEMO

apples said:


> I like it!
> 
> I'm trying to figure things out.....but the board is really cute! I'm missing the 'stuff' on the left side of the board, and how wide the board was before--but everything seems so clear and crisp!
> 
> Change is good---I'll get used to it! Looks like we have a few more smilies also!
> 
> Way to go Mods!!!!! :sweet:
> 
> Come out Nikos and get your kiss!!



Ditto this whole post.   I didn't notice the stuff missing at the side til you said something.  And somehow things do look clearer and fresher.  I like it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yeah, I mean, I like Pink....can we get that option back, please...oh and PLEASE POST A CURLY-HAIRED GIRL IMAGE...you are stickin' us out!perplexederplexed


----------



## Mandy4610

I love the new features and the look. I was just wondering though...Will we still be able to see the list of the threads we posted or posted in? I can't seem to find that under my profile.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Graphic stuffs.....

*I adored the green. It was soothing. 
*Love the crispness of it but the sides are naked. 
*Graphics on the banner look good. I'd have liked to see a BAA though and one really dark skinned woman instead of the two of the same shade.

Technical stuffs....
*It takes forever for my posts to load. It almost seems to stop responding. I was wondering if it was an issue on my end or the server.... or Firefox.


----------



## foxxymami

Mandy4610 said:


> I love the new features and the look. I was just wondering though...Will we still be able to see the list of the threads we posted or posted in? I can't seem to find that under my profile.



Go to your profile and click "Statistics".  It will show you everything


----------



## mika vs sasha

loving the update... so worth the 1.50 price increase.


----------



## Mandy4610

foxxymami said:


> Go to your profile and click "Statistics".  It will show you everything


Thank you, you are a genius!!!


----------



## Hairsofab

love the new look!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane

i love the new layout! my favorite improvement is the quick reply box! i also love the fact that i can see who is looking at my profile. how neat!


----------



## GodsGrace

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I looooooove it!


----------



## *KP*

I like the blue, I had modified my old LHCF to be blue anyway so I didn't realise it was blue for everybody.

I like the banner too but I can't lurk at work anymore because everyone will know I'm on a hair site! 

Quick reply is great too!


----------



## tilati

WOW I love it


----------



## butterfly_wings

lol i just logged on since friday, thought i went to the wrong site!! it looks very nice!!!


----------



## hothair

LovinLocks said:


> Oh, oooh, ooh, look at the new banner.  It's quite cute. * Only thing missing . . . a curly haired sistah like myself*




Yup that's what I thought....oohhh we get blogs too Ummm are the blogs open to non paying lurkers?


----------



## MzOptimistic

Yesssssss, I like the new look. I think I resemble one of the ladies up thereSeriously, nice job, MODS and Niko!!!!!! 2 Words...LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks

Sunrise said:


> I like it but, wish they kept the option to change the colour of the forum.



Oh snaps, so IT IS gone?  I've been running all over the board, steppin' on folks trying to find that feature.

But get this, did you see T's area?  When I clicked on her's it's all natural, and organic looking.  How did she do that??????  I thought it was a Forum look change or something??


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This is a new and "sexy" look. I appreciate the absent left panel noise!!


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> PLEASE POST A CURLY-HAIRED GIRL IMAGE...you are stickin' us out!perplexederplexed



Seee, I was beginning to think it was me.  Even re-looked at 'em to make sure I wasn't missing her.  But, there ain't a curly-haired one repped up dere.  Curly-haired and natural would be nice.  Just a hope mods/owners.  You're doing a good job with all this.


----------



## LovinLocks

Lexib said:


> Perrrrty!! From now onwhenever I log on  I can pretend the darker skinned sister on the left is me



Ooh good point. Now if they got one a liiil darker with curly hair; that'd be MOI!!


----------



## SugaCane

Me likey!!


----------



## MA2010

I love this new look! Very "us".....lol!!!


----------



## Nenah

I like it


----------



## FlowerHair

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yeah, I mean, I like Pink....can we get that option back, please...oh and PLEASE POST A CURLY-HAIRED GIRL IMAGE...you are stickin' us out!perplexederplexed


 
I don't think they can have every single hair style & type up there... There is no Fro either


----------



## Dposh167

what is the "thanks" button (next to the quoting button) for?


----------



## shetara20

I honestly thought I was on the wrong site but I love it!!!!!! I love LHCF!!!!!MUAH!!!!


----------



## Demi27

Looking good!


----------



## Sunrise

LovinLocks said:


> Oh snaps, so IT IS gone?  I've been running all over the board, steppin' on folks trying to find that feature.
> 
> But get this, did you see T's area?  When I clicked on her's it's all natural, and organic looking.  How did she do that??????  I thought it was a Forum look change or something??



I popped in for a peek!!

Inspired me to trick out mines!!!! 

It's tricky and time consuming.  The tip is to upload picture to LHCF to use for the background.  Start by going to User CP then, Profile Options.


----------



## A856

poochie167 said:


> what is the "thanks" button (next to the quoting button) for?


 
ditto..what is the thanks button for??


----------



## Highly Favored8

WOW, it is nice still trying to learn and navigate this whole system! Cool.


----------



## PatTodd

Everything looks great!  I feel like it's my first day in a new school, just trying to learn my way around!!!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Well lookie here 

And the Quick Reply is back 

ETA: And wanted to see how the Thanks worked


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

I love the new look too mods!!


----------



## audacity.

LovinLocks said:


> Oh, oooh, ooh, look at the new banner. It's quite cute. Only thing missing . . . a curly haired sistah like myself


 
can i hide that banner?  i don't want it on while at work


----------



## ChocoKitty

I LOVE the new look!


----------



## Vshanell

Loving all the new features!


----------



## ElizaBlue

I absolutely LOVE LOVE the new look.  And the color is spectular...it's well...it's BLUE....

Great job and BiG Big Shout outs  to Beverly and Nikko for a job well done!!!!


----------



## PatTodd

Will journals come back again, so we can cut and paste into our new blogs?


----------



## Energist

I love the new look, but am a bit confused.  I tried transferring my friends to my profile and it didn't go through.  So it'll probably take a while to get used to whatever is going on.  But I do love the banner


----------



## Hadiyah

ajoyfuljoy said:


> As soon as I logged on I was like, "OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"
> 
> Me likey




That was the same exact thing that I said.....


----------



## Hadiyah

poochie167 said:


> what is the "thanks" button (next to the quoting button) for?



To thank a user for their post, like to recognize them and they will no who thanks them..


----------



## pearlfection

first impression, very nice. now i have to look around and get used to all the fancy smancy stuff we have now.


----------



## ahamlet1

Love the new look.


----------



## Mestiza

I love this site more and more!  Job well done to Nikos and everyone else who plays a role in upgrading LHCF!


----------



## Mestiza

Energist said:


> I love the new look, but am a bit confused.  I tried transferring my friends to my profile and it didn't go through.  So it'll probably take a while to get used to whatever is going on.  But I do love the banner



When you try to add your friends again, it doesn't happen, automatically. Friends requests are sent to them, instead. They will receive a notification from you showing that request and will be added to the friends section of your profile page after they accept it.


----------



## mnemosyne

LovinLocks said:


> Oh snaps, so IT IS gone?  I've been running all over the board, steppin' on folks trying to find that feature.
> 
> But get this, did you see T's area?  When I clicked on her's it's all natural, and organic looking.  How did she do that??????  I thought it was a Forum look change or something??



You can completely edit your profile page with images and everything. Just make sure all the images are in an album first!


----------



## purity28

I love it!!!


----------



## tinkat

I love the new look also. I was pleasantly suprised when I came on today. Now I have to checkout the new stuff!


----------



## aja1121

Blessed_Angel said:


> I love the new banner. But I wish the page would go back to taking up more space on my screen though. The LHCF screen seems soo small now, even the pics I view are smaller.
> 
> Bev, can that be adjusted again?
> 
> And what is the thanke for in the posts? That sounds interesting?
> 
> And will we no longer see when posts have been edited (like it used to note at the bottom of an edited post?
> 
> TIA


 
I totally agree about the size of the page.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth

I love it! It blends in better with my background applications.


----------



## facets

kewl beans!


----------



## Lavendar

*Love it!  Great job...great changes!*


----------



## hondahoney007

I like the new look!!!!!


----------



## Wandabee

I like this it looks very nice, keep up the good work


----------



## Choclatcotton

WOw!  I wondered if I was on the right forum?  I like the new look though!


----------



## Dearlove

It looks really fresh!


----------



## Mortons

I'm not feeling the new look...maybe it will grow on me


----------



## msmarc1

This looks so nice!!!


----------



## beverly

Yes...........





PatTodd said:


> Will journals come back again, so we can cut and paste into our new blogs?


----------



## Luvableboo

very pretty... I like it!!!


----------



## FindingMe

ka-yute!.....


----------



## Vitality

I love the new look ....it's so crisp and clean.  The new banner is so cool


----------



## MD_Lady

beverly said:


> Yes...........


 
Thanks for the info and I'm having fun getting myself familiarized with the new look of LHCF!


----------



## joib

I love it


----------



## Akemi

I like it!! Feels fresh!


----------



## Nella

I totally agree about the size of the page.


----------



## PittGirl06

I thought I was on the wrong board...lol.  Is there a way to change the color back to green?  hehe


----------



## PhoenixRose360

I like it, so fresh and so clean!!!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

Love the new look!  Very classy and fun.


----------



## wheezy807

How do i know if i have successfully sent a friend request? All my old friends i had to resent the request yesterday but no responses. Perhaps noone wants to be my friend, lol? Is there any history like "potential friends" or something where i can see i sent them?


----------



## wheezy807

Never mind, i did it wrong. No wonder i didn't get any responses. I'm suppose to add their name to the box and press the friend button. I'll do it now. I was clicking the outer corner of the boxes.


----------

